# Cutter business opportunities??



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I am thinking about adding a cutter to my business. I currently have a Mighty heat press 15 x 15 that I use with plastisol transfers and JPSS. For larger print runs I out source that. The reason I am considering a cutter is most people seem to want dark color shirts in small quantities. A lot of jobs I could not compete on are 1 & 2 color. Plastisol is to expensive for this and JPSS is limited to white and some light color shirts depending on the colors in the design.

Other than a few missed opportunities for shirts why would I need a cutter? What else can I do with a cutter (leaning towards a Pcut or Roland Sticka) that will make it a good investment rather than a cool toy? I know I could make signs, banners ect but my main focus is apparel? I would not mind using the cutter for non apparel work but don't want to get to far off track from apparel. For those of you that own a cutter why did you go that route? For others in my positon that are considering a cutter what is holding you back?

Is weeding really more of a PIA than it is worth and how much vinyl/colors should I kept in inventory to handle a typical job? Having several hundred dollars in vinyl laying around is a situation I don't want to be in.

Sorry for the long post but I am looking for pros and cons so I can make a good decision and this forum has always been a great source for info.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

I have limited experience, but will tell you what I know: Weeding is not difficult DEPENDING on the design. Small intricate designs can be difficult, large open designs are not. Doing a few names or numbers would be easy, doing a logo may not be so easy. I bought a cutter for signs and graphics, plus I figured the investment was not very big and I always wanted one : ) 

I would consider a cutter with contour cut capabilities, especially for what your intended uses are. As far as vinyl, the local supplier here will sell in any length, so I can buy what I want or need and not have to shell out more than I am ready for. You may want to check with some local suppliers to give you an idea of how much vinyl you will need to have around.

Since you are doing mostly apparel, if you have a customer that wants a custom design, you could make the graphics for their car, business, coffee mug, fridge (lol), etc., to go along with their clothing. Might be a nice touch.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I started to do T-shirts and couldn't find anything I would like for dark and colored shirts. Thats why I bought my cutter. I do magnetic signs, decals, truck/window lettering and banners. Or rather I do a little of those things as family problems take up most of my time and not able to get much else done. Most of my equipment sets idle most of the time. I print every other day anything I can grab with enough colors to keep the printer from clogging up the print heads but lately, anything else has been just for practice with Corel Draw and the cutter. I like my Graphtec.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I responded to your PM.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

i picked up a cutter and i love doing vinyl shirts now. sometimes i am just bored and think what to make. 

the reason i got it was to expand and do better shirts then i was doing. i am now looking to upgrade and get a better one. 

wasnt much in my mind stopping me from getting it really. 

if you can get one. would be a good addition to your business.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you have a creative mind, which I'm sure you do, you'll use your cutter ALOT more then you think you will.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

shaian said:


> i picked up a cutter and i love doing vinyl shirts now. sometimes i am just bored and think what to make.
> 
> the reason i got it was to expand and do better shirts then i was doing. i am now looking to upgrade and get a better one.


Thanks Shaian..do you like the feel of the vinyl? How does it compare to screen print? What vinyl do you use?


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> If you have a creative mind, which I'm sure you do, you'll use your cutter ALOT more then you think you will.


I dn't know about creative but since I have been browsing the US Cutter forum I have been inspired. Tiles, car tags, wall & auto designs along with t-shirts. I have seen your posts about how much you like your US Cutters. Is the PCut worth the extra money?

I'll be using Corel and leaning to Sign Cut X2.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

The Pcut is built a little better then the Refine, but I use the Refine because I have Flexi Pro and there's a few features in Flexi Pro that supports the Refine but not the Pcut.

Either machine will make you an excellent cutter and trust me for the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

Colorfast said:


> Thanks Shaian..do you like the feel of the vinyl? How does it compare to screen print? What vinyl do you use?


i have and do use lots of different vinyl. i am still noticing different feelings between a few. normally im using 'flex' type but also have used some fabric feel ones and also have used some to so window signs. 

its also true what theflowerboxx has said. about being creative. i have noticed a great change in my shirts now from when i 1st was printing to now.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> I started to do T-shirts and couldn't find anything I would like for dark and colored shirts. Thats why I bought my cutter. I do magnetic signs, decals, truck/window lettering and banners.


Thanks for your reply DTFuqua. Do you concentrate on one of the above (shirts, signs) more than the other? Which product line has a better profit margin?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Signs have alot better profit margin per piece, but t-shirts sell alot better for me anyways.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Colorfast said:


> Thanks for your reply DTFuqua. Do you concentrate on one of the above (shirts, signs) more than the other? Which product line has a better profit margin?


I actually do more signs and decals than shirts lately but with the wife as bad as she is , I really don't do a lot of anything. In fact, I do almost as much for learning/practice as I do for sale. Also, the signs( I've sold a few magnetic signs and 3 decals) have more profit. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Well I took the plunge! I purchased a Stika 15" from Specialty Graphics and will be using Spectra ECO from Josh at Imprintables. After reading through this forum and the US Cutter form I am excited about the new opportunities. I am doing a 45 shirt order now that would have been perfect for the vinyl and I could have put a few extra dollars in my pocket using the cutter instead of using plastisol transfers from VersaTrans. VersaTrans was reasonable considering I could gang the images but I could have turned the order quicker with the cutter.

I decided on the Roland because of their reputation and the experienced roalnd users on this forum. And since i'll be focusing on t-shirts, sweats & tote bags the Stika is a perfect size. Eventually I'll get into decals, tags and some small signage.

Wish me luck...


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Luck with your endeavor......you will not regret it......

The Eco Film from Imprintables is wonderful and my customers prefer it over a couple others that I have used.....

I also use my cutter to cut stencils for etching glass and mirrors......along w/ shirts, can koozies and various other items.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about the stika (weather its stepper or servo motors) but I think you did a smart move. I bought the Graphtec 24" because of the contour cutting capabilities and never use it. I probably would but I can't find an opaque transfer paper I like and then you lose so much print area to making room for the registration marks, you get a much too small transfer for my liking. Also on the size, I buy most rolls of vinyl in the 15" range now days so your pretty good there. Just my opinion but you should have fun.
Terry


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Cutting_Edge said:


> I also use my cutter to cut stencils for etching glass and mirrors......along w/ shirts, can koozies and various other items.
> 
> Margaret
> Cutting Edge


Can you make stencils for rhinestone transfers with the cutter?


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Good Luck with your endeavor......you will not regret it......
> 
> The Eco Film from Imprintables is wonderful and my customers prefer it over a couple others that I have used.....
> 
> ...


Koozies are great idea especially with summer coming! What is your sell price?

Thanks for the comments on the ECO. I had reviewed samples from Josh and Siser. They were pretty close but just liked the feel of the ECO better. Also I would like to do business with Josh since he is so active on the forum.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> I'm not sure about the stika (weather its stepper or servo motors) but I think you did a smart move. I bought the Graphtec 24" because of the contour cutting capabilities and never use it. I probably would but I can't find an opaque transfer paper I like and then you lose so much print area to making room for the registration marks, you get a much too small transfer for my liking. Also on the size, I buy most rolls of vinyl in the 15" range now days so your pretty good there. Just my opinion but you should have fun.
> Terry


I have tried a couple of opaque transfer papers and could not find one I would sell. That is the reason I decided I did not need to contour cut. You make a good point about the image size after registration marks. I had not thought of that.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Natitown said:


> Can you make stencils for rhinestone transfers with the cutter?


I have seen it that yes, you can .......I, myself have never done any though......
Search the posts for info on rhinestone stencils, it should come up w/ something.

Cutting Edge


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Colorfast said:


> Koozies are great idea especially with summer coming! What is your sell price?
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the ECO. I had reviewed samples from Josh and Siser. They were pretty close but just liked the feel of the ECO better. Also I would like to do business with Josh since he is so active on the forum.


The koozies go in range from $1 ea upwards to $4 ea....just depends on what is on them and how much work they are to do, quantity ordered, etc.
If they want more than 50 I sub it out.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Colorfast said:


> I have tried a couple of opaque transfer papers and could not find one I would sell. That is the reason I decided I did not need to contour cut. You make a good point about the image size after registration marks. I had not thought of that.


What kind of papers have you tried? And what ink/printer set up do you have? Someone here might be able to help you out to find a better opaque transfer paper for you.

Cutting Edge


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't remember all the names but alpha gold for darks was rhe best I found. Have a few sheets for anyone wanting a dark shirt with custom graphics (personal picture generaly) on it . I use the epson 1400 printer to get oversized printing.


----------



## PorkchopNavy (Aug 25, 2009)

I am working from home and starting up some type of business. I have my Graphtec CE5000-60 cutter & corel X4. What printer & press would you recommend for "T-Shirts"? I'm looking for something small and inexpensive since it's a start-up. What other $ making work do you do with your cutter? Do you have an example of your work. How do you market the work?

I cut temporary airbrush tattoo stencils at this time, but want to expand.

Thanks,

Jim..


----------

